# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  >  dpl600 amplifier + DVD player 5.1 soround

## agis68

πωλείται σύστημα Thomson dpl600 Ηοme theater soround 5.1 μαζί με τα ηχεία σχεδόν αχρησιμοποιήτο. Σε εξαιρετική κατάσαταση.



τιμή 120.00ευρώ Μόνο απο Αττική λόγω βαρους

----------

